# Southwest Georgia FT



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Any News from the Derby?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

All I know is the following

1st was TopBrass Hawks Red Wing - Earnest Hawkins
2nd was Truckee's Takota - Jack Unbehaun
Not sure about the rest.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Way to go Ernie and Hawk! First dog ever and 15 Derby points so far.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

bjoiner said:


> All I know is the following
> 
> 1st was TopBrass Hawks Red Wing - Earnest Hawkins
> 2nd was Truckee's Takota - Jack Unbehaun
> Not sure about the rest.


Very cool! I met fellow Golden owner, Earnie, at the Central Savannah River trial. He's doing a great job with his very first (and amateur trained) field trial dog. Congrats!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

bjoiner said:


> All I know is the following
> 
> 1st was TopBrass Hawks Red Wing - Earnest Hawkins
> 2nd was Truckee's Takota - Jack Unbehaun
> Not sure about the rest.


Hawk and Ernie -- WHAT a TEAM!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Hawk, Ernie, Tek and Dr. Jack!!!


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

Hawk=Red
Great job as always boys!!! All the hard work and preparation pays off!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I think he was very pleased. When I talked with him he said he thought they were about middle of the pack. The judge said the last water series won it for them.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congrats Junbe derby 2nd!*


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Open Call Backs to Land Blind (#29)

1,2,3,4,7,12,17,18,22,24,28,30,35,36,41,42,45,47,48,49,50,51,52,59,60,62,64,65,67

1st series was a triple with two retired guns that were tight and a flyer shot into heavy grass. The flyer was difficult early then the other birds took their toll

single Land Blind will start a 8am.

JUdges will push to finish today as heavy T storms expected tomorrow. Light rain all day today


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Derby 3rd

Viper handled by Randy Spangler who is managed by Mary Spangler and all trained by Wayne Curtis


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> *Congrats Junbe derby 2nd!*


I 2nd this.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

J. Walker said:


> Very cool! I met fellow Golden owner, Earnie, at the Central Savannah River trial. He's doing a great job with his very first (and amateur trained) field trial dog. Congrats!


Very, very nice!! Huge Congratulations!! ..

Judy


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

J. Walker said:


> Very cool! I met fellow Golden owner, Earnie, at the Central Savannah River trial. He's doing a great job with his very first (and amateur trained) field trial dog. Congrats!


X2! We placed 3rd just behind them at Central Savannah River. Red and Ernest ran a really good trial that day. Ernest is just 'good people'. Keep your eye on that little shaggy dog...


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Open Results:

1st Arthur with Dozer
2nd Doc Gibson with Dakota
3rd Jim Duffy with Plug

Wayne Curtis wins the Qual with Harley

Amatuer 4th starts at 9am on the Bruce Hall's Pine Tree Farm but may have a weather delay


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Al also got 4th with POW


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Dozer has to be close to his FC with the win.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

JBlack said:


> Dozer has to be close to his FC with the win.


 
I believe that give him his FC. One more FC offspring for Lean Mac.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

This win gives Dozer his FC. Congrats to James and Cindy. I know that he had 7.5 Open points as of last fall. And he might have more from some of the trials at the end of the year. Dozer has several Amateur points also. My AFC male is a repeat breeding of Dozer. Cane and me both say congrats on the win and title.


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

the big dogs were running at Bruce Hall's Pine Tree for the 4th series of the AMT: 2 national champions, 2 high point dogs, and more than a few national finalists. Triple with 2 retired guns and long wipe out flyer

1st Strackkben 
2nd Shock Stracka
3rd Freeway Stracka
4th Sledge Swanson
RG Flipper Wilke
Jams: Miah (Ritter), Teak (Barstow),Maxi (Magnusson-handle),Candy (ferguson-handle),Bull (o'Connel) & Mercy (Stracka)

Great field, great FT


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Mr. Art and Rainy! And Dr. Ed and Dakato and Duffy and Plug!


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Bobby. It does give Dozer his FC. He is still working on his AFC, had a second last fall.

FC Peakebrook's Brawny Force is for sale. Anyone interested should contact Al Arthur.


----------

